# General Canada 10" Cabinet saw & General International 14" Bandsaw.



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Best wishes and I hope you enjoy your new saws. I've always liked General tools and consider them right up there with PM and Delta.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats on the new tools, General makes nice stuff. Looks like they installed the "small" stop switch on the TS too


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope you do another review of how the saws performed. I have eyed General machines at Woodcraft but never had the chance to test one. Looks like you are a committed General machinery fan.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm jealous that you can afford true "General" not Gen. International machines. I have had quite a few different Gen. Int. machines and they all have been superior in fit/finish and performance. I'm sure your General machines will be even more awesome. You'll have to update your review once you've had a chance to use them.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I bought this saw(ts) about 6 months ago and have no complaints other than kind of fumbly for blade changes. I replaced the fence with an Incra but only because my son bought it for me. I'd give it 5 stars too.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on your new toy's… Very nice looking and quality all around…. I don't know, I will have to put my Delta family against your General Family…Who Will win.????..LOL…. Battle of D & G ….Thanks for sharing…

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------

